# LONDON | 1 Leadenhall | 158m | 36 fl | U/C



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Construction of another tower is starting in City of London. Demolition of tyhe existing structure has finished and piling rigs are now on site:


20210724_130524 by Geogregor*, on Flickr









One Leadenhall | Make Architects


1 Leadenhall is a 35-storey tower that will be built next to the Grade II*-listed Leadenhall Market for Brookfield Properties.




www.makearchitects.com













1 Leadenhall - alinea







www.alineacostconsulting.com













One Leadenhall


A commercial tower that neighbours the listed Leadenhall Market. At street level One Leadenhall responds in scale and materiality to its neighbour with the 35 s




nla.london





Lower floors of the building will be attached to the Leadenhall Market:










Render from above:


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Still piling:

DSC02907 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Realistically it will be months before we see anything rising above the fence


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

jasonhawkesphot


----------



## The Shard Baby (Jun 27, 2010)

A photo of the first crane installed last weekend, from this morning (Saturday 23rd October 2021):


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Crane from the distance:

P1060993 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

And from up close:

P1070170 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070174 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211101_170159 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## The Shard Baby (Jun 27, 2010)

There was a lot of activity around the site and on site including several concrete deliveries arriving.
From this morning (15th January 2022):


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Still nothing visible above the hoardings:

P1150774 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## MisterDae (Apr 1, 2018)

Has the core started to rise on this one yet?


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Formwork has risen a bit and we can see first concrete of the core:


P1250880 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220726_151346 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250884 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562101269732270080


----------



## The Shard Baby (Jun 27, 2010)

The first superstructure steel columns have been erected on site, from today, Tuesday 27th September 2022:

































They were not there on site when I last visited on Sunday evening: 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574116764165840897


----------



## The Shard Baby (Jun 27, 2010)

Photos from yesterday, Friday 30th September 2022:


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

20221006_163239 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221006_163734 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330953 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330954 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330956 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221006_163538 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

We'll have new vantage point soon:

P1330861 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

Two quick shots from today:


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1380233 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380237 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380240 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380247 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380256 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380267 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380281 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

P1390095 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390099 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390101 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390104 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------

